# First video bow kill



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is my first bow kill on video hope you guys like it..... The shot was not the best i have ever made but i did shoot her again as soon as i stopped filming.... Don't let anyone watch this that does not know that these things happen when you hunt and the best we can do is end it as quick as we can and learn from are mistakes..... i would hate to turn someone away from hunt because of one bad shot.... i did not know they could hit the ground that fast and i have been bowhunting for ten years and it is the first time it has happened to me.... anyways, these two came in at 9 in the morning and i took the shot at 15 yards.....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry dude. Thats pretty horrible. Understand making a bad shot but this is not something I would have posted. Just being straight up with you.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> Sorry dude. Thats pretty horrible. Understand making a bad shot but this is not something I would have posted. Just being straight up with you.


Why are you saying it was a bad shot. I thought it was a hell of a shot to drop her where she stood. Its an arrow, the placement is not always where its suppose to be compared to a 3400 ft/per/sec piece of iron flying at ya.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, I totally agree!!!!!!! Very cruel!!! Should have put another in here right away. Actually, IMO, I would have waited a little longer until she is turned more for a lung shot.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have taken does with my bow for years and a spine shot is not a good shot. Yes, you "dropped her", but very inhumane. If you shoot a lung or heart shot, they will run a short distance and then pass out due to lack of blood flow to the brain. Much more humane that that shot. Just calling it as I see it.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

shimanoman08 said:


> Why are you saying it was a bad shot. I thought it was a hell of a shot to drop her where she stood. Its an arrow, the placement is not always where its suppose to be compared to a 3400 ft/per/sec piece of iron flying at ya.


He said it. I said I understood it and I do. Just not gonna post it up. Pretty cruel perception reality video. He hoped we would like it and I don't.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

i was not trying to hit her in the back in slow motion she drops atleast a foot.... out of respect for everyone here i removed the video.... sorry guys ..... i was proud to get it on video thats all and i did shoot her again as soon as i stopped the video..


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

rufusoilt1985 said:


> i was not trying to hit her in the back in slow motion she drops atleast a foot.... out of respect for everyone here i removed the video.... sorry guys


I for one respect that and appreciate it. We all know things don't go as planned especially when it comes to bow hunting. I think some good editing could have made this video acceptable. IMO, you should work with your editing program and try it again. Keep taping those hunts I love bringing a camera to the field with me. Its a challenge to say the least.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your first bow kill. My son just got his first this year also. But as others have said before, that is the kind of image we want the anti-hunting clowns to add to their arsenal.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry, it should read. That is the kind of image we DON'T want the anti-hunting clowns to add to their arsenal.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry again guys.... hope i didn't mess up anyones night... i didn't think of editing it but like i said when you make a mistake you learn from it and try not do do it again...


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

It's called a learning opportunity. Put it behind you, and move on.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> I have taken does with my bow for years and a spine shot is not a good shot. Yes, you "dropped her", but very inhumane. If you shoot a lung or heart shot, they will run a short distance and then pass out due to lack of blood flow to the brain. Much more humane that that shot. Just calling it as I see it.


I have shot mule deer at 400 yrs and have broke their back. Its not being inhumane or carelessly placing your shot. I doubt his shot was intended for her spine. It just so happens to end up their. Guess he should have never shown the video.

Still a awesome shot.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

rufusoilt1985 said:


> sorry again guys.... hope i didn't mess up anyones night... i didn't think of editing it but like i said when you make a mistake you learn from it and try not do do it again...


rufusoilt, man dont apologize. YOU have'nt done anything wrong, it's called hunting. Trust me its not going to be your last bad placed shot, I can gaurantee ya that.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

BBCAT said:


> It's called a learning opportunity. Put it behind you, and move on.


x 2.........


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

--it happens, if you hunt much it will happen no dought. Ive spine shot 1 deer, by the time i got another arrow in it I was really feeling bad. I ended up ruining 3 arrows on the deer from it rolling and breaking them off. This was a learning exper for me, now I will ONLY take a high % shot. Its not good when you have one on the ground bleating...WW


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I respect a true bow hunter he is a sport .I been killing them with a hi power rifle for 22 years have thanked God for every kill .Wether it is humane or not it is a kill .I dont think any kind of hunter wants to see animal suffer I did not see this guys video but he shared it because he is exited about a kill that what we do on 2cool .No tree hugger here .


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

rufusoilt1985 said:


> i was not trying to hit her in the back in slow motion she drops atleast a foot.... out of respect for everyone here i removed the video.... sorry guys ..... i was proud to get it on video thats all and i did shoot her again as soon as i stopped the video..


Thanks for clarifying that up. Glad you put her down with another shot. It was cool to be able to video it though! Since I have been bow hunting for about 9 years or so, I typically aim about 1 inch lower just in case they squat from the noise. At worse, I will either miss low or hit in a vital area.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

rufusoilt1985 said:


> sorry again guys.... hope i didn't mess up anyones night... i didn't think of editing it but like i said when you make a mistake you learn from it and try not do do it again...


Don't worry about it. It is over and you have learned something. Heck, I have learned something too! Hope you get another and the video turns out great!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

shimanoman08 said:


> I have shot mule deer at 400 yrs and have broke their back. Its not being inhumane or carelessly placing your shot. I doubt his shot was intended for her spine. It just so happens to end up their. Guess he should have never shown the video.
> 
> Still a awesome shot.


Sorry, maybe I should have worded it differently. I wasn't saying he purposely did a spine shot. We live and we learn, we forgive and forget. Like you said, still an awesome shot, just bad luck on placement. I was impressed with being able to do his own video. That is something I haven't done.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Never looked at the video but I am over it,hwell: Unfortunately I have seen that first hand and I was rattled after putting 2 more in to finalize my harvest.


----------

